# Been to Hawaii?



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Well we are planning our honeymoon...

Of course, Hawaii always comes up. 

Has anyone been there on vacation-honeymoon?

What is the best island to stay on for all around activities? We imagine we will do a lot of relaxing with some activities mixed in.

Any input would be great.

Thanks

jB


----------



## joephys (May 9, 2006)

We just went in sep on our honeymoon. We had a blast. We only went to Oahu (The one with Waikiki) and there was a ton of stuff to do. Its a busy place though and may not be the best choice for relaxing. It can be done, but with a lot of other people around. What ever you do, go snorkling on a reef. Its a cheap and fun activity. If you are a certified diver, go diving (if you are I really don't need to mention it ).

My wife wants to move there now.


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

Yes, I've "been to Hawaii" . Maui is known as the "hotspot" for weddings (less crowded than Oahu, more tropical scenery and forests, about the same ammount of stuff to do). 

And Congradulations.


----------



## nailalc (Mar 17, 2006)

My wife and I went to Hawaii for our honeymoon about a year and a half ago. We went to Oahu and the Big Island. Both had their own pros and cons, though we loved both and will be going back.

On Oahu, we stayed on Waikiki beach and never rented a car. We used public transportation to get to Pearl Harbor, Diamond Head and other places. One regret is that we never made it to the northern end of the island. Oahu had plenty of crowds, which was the drawback.

The Big Island was our favorite of the two. We stayed in Kona, on the western side, and rented a car to drive all over the place. Not as many people and just as much to do. Volcanos National Park, plenty of beaches, snorkeling, coffee, etc.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

We have been to Hawaii at least a dozen times, and my wife even lived there for a year many years ago. When I want a relaxing vacation I don't go to Oahu, especially not to Waikiki area. Kauai is my favorite of the islands, and the best part is the Hanalei area. You can kick back and be a native Hawaiian there - far fewer other tourists, because the road there is too hard for tourist buses to negotiate. Good beaches, great scenery, and the helicopter rides are a must!


----------



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

I have never been to hawaii, but I have been to remote islands in the bahamas. I agree get a snorkel a good mask and some fins, when I was in the bahamas I think I spent about 5 hours strait doing that on my own. It was my first time swimming in the ocean, it was a personal goal of mine. I would do it EVERY DAY if I could, the ocean is just incredibly beautifull, it has a very large place in my heart. I would recomend scuba diving as well, it is a blast I did that at Grand Cayman island, some of the best moments of my life


----------

